# Converting To Sikhism



## catsagdn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am a white man harboring a desire to become a sikh. My question is if I become a sikh will I have to wear a beard and a turban and will I be accepted by the punjabi community as a sikh?

Devon


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear devon..

I cant speak for "the sikh community" ( any more than you can speak for the"White Communiity" )..but there are lots and lots of liberal Sikhs who will not only accept you but welcome you..me included.

Sikhi is not all about the "outer appearance"..its got lots more to do with the INNER Cleansing first.

Begin with Learning GURBANI..its meanings, nuances, reflections...and Sikh History..the martyrs, the sacrifices, the beauty of living a Sikh Life....the Sikh gurus..

As you realise the fantastic BEAUTY of Gurbani and the Sikh Life..you will find the OUTER Apperance more and more to your liking. A person who has just "heard" about rain..may ask  "IS it compulsory for me to wear  a raincoat?"..ONLY  a person walking in the RAIN can tell you how it feels to be wearing a raincoat..and is it "necessary" or "superflous" ??  WALK in the RAIN..and then decide whether  a rain Coat is really necessary/good/ or can be done without.
you are welcome to ask any questions as you travel along this path of the Gurus..

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 22, 2006)

catsagdn said:
			
		

> I am a white man harboring a desire to become a sikh. My question is if I become a sikh will I have to wear a beard and a turban and will I be accepted by the punjabi community as a sikh?
> 
> Devon


 
Gurfateh

As das(vijaydeep Singh) is also a convert to Sikh faith so some information given here.

To be Singh ,we must have 5Ks which include uncut hairs and to cover them we need Turban,while being outside home.

In home we can use small pieace of claoth also and das uses the same in sports also.

It is uncau hairs(of all the body) that matter more then Turban.

Other then hairs(kes) we need to keep Four more ks,which are not much difficult to be kept and may not be as conspisuios as Turban and Berad(as we talk looking the face).

Regarding Punjabi community matter.

Neither all Punjabis are Sikhs nor all Sikhs are Punjabis(like das).

What matters is weather God of Sikhs has accepted us or not.If yes then we soon become Sikh with 5ks under go baptism.

Then we are part of the Sikh community and can even take care of community affairs.

In UK das did saw native British people who were converted enjoying eqaul status.

In Canada,you can contact Sikh missionaaries(sikhmarg.com),Damdami Taksal(gursikhijeevan.com) or Akhand Kirtani Jatha(tapoban.org).

Anyone of them can be a great help for you.Das is nearest to second one but respect First and Third eqauly.

Thanks a lot for putting query and you are most welcome,if God has choosen you to be one with God while being alive.Like the state of being in holy ghost as per Holy Bible.


----------



## Lionchild (Feb 24, 2006)

catsagdn said:
			
		

> I am a white man harboring a desire to become a sikh. My question is if I become a sikh will I have to wear a beard and a turban and will I be accepted by the punjabi community as a sikh?
> 
> Devon



Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, 
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Devon and I have been talking about sikhi at sikhsangat.com and on MSN. The apparent disregard for new ppl on that forum kind of turned us off.

Welcome to Sikhism, don’t be shy, ask us any questions. SPN is a very open and friendly forum to be on.

I’m glad to see new ppl always interested, even if curious. 

Cheers,

-Bindy Bains
(Formerly Khalsa Starr)


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Feb 26, 2006)

If you have started to learn the teachings in the Guru Granth Sahib with the intent to practice and benefit from Guru's wisdom, then you are already a Sikh.  By merely taking the Amrit Ceremony proves nothing.  I encourage people to take the Amrit, but if you can't physically get to a place that does, then just remember that the Amrit is the hymns in the Guru Granth Sahib.  "Amrit Shabad Armit Har Bani, Satgur seviyain rede samani  Amrit is the Shabad Word of God Amrit, those who contemplate on the teachings of the True Guru, it permeates the heart.  The Amrit ceremony is like an initiation into the army of Guru Gobind Singh, but all candidates are required to accept the teachings of Guru Granth Sahib before they are accepted to take the Amrit ceremony.  Learning the meanings of the Guru Granth Sahib are not required beforehand, but they should understand enough to know what kind of lifestyle they are committing themselves to.  If someone wants the Amrit now and can not wait, and is willing to commit themselves, then let them participat in the Amrit ceremony.  Akhal Takht Rehat Meryada even allows very young children to participate that can't even speak.  When one takes this ceremony, then he promises to begin the life long commitment to learn from Guru little by little daily, along with early rising, bathing, and living honestly and wearing the five k's.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 26, 2006)

Wah ji,

I totally agree with harsimirat kaur ji. Thanks for showing the way.

Regards.


----------

